# Using a different default unit for playback and recording



## llwang (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi,

I know that *sysctl hw.snd.default_unit* can set the default sound device to use, but is there any way to use different default devices for playback and recording? 

I use the onboard hda device for default playback, however I don't have a microphone for it.  My webcam has a builtin microphone, which is recognized as a uaudio device, and is assigned a different unit number.  I wonder if there is a way to keep the hda as the default device for playback, but use the uaudio as the default recording device, so I can make skype calls without needing a new microphone. 

Thanks.

-- llwang


----------



## phoenix (Nov 13, 2011)

Doesn't Skype let you choose which devices to use for playback/recording?


----------



## llwang (Nov 14, 2011)

Skype only allows me to choose between "hdmi" and "oss".  I'm assuming "hdmi" is the one on my graphics card.  "oss" is whichever I set as hw.snd.default_unit.


----------

